# 77 Dodge power wagon



## DAZ982500 (Apr 2, 2005)

I contacted my local Western/Fisher Dealer today looking for a plow mount for this year truck.They stated that the truck is to old must be 1994 or newer.What other options for plows maybe available for a truck this old.Once again it is a 1977 Dodge Power wagon club cab.Dave


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Look on craigslist, in want ads, and call scrap yards looking for the old stlye plows, like a Fisher Speedcaster I think they were called


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Boss and Meyer still have the mounts new for your truck if its a 3/4 or 1 ton.


----------



## spuds0111 (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a mount I think will fit your truck. I think it came off a 77 but it is on an 88 now. Where in NY are you. The mount is 1 Hr East of Buffalo. If you are interested let me know.


----------



## Murf67 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a set-up on an 88 1500 that should fit they didn't change much until the new body style...e-mail me I am in NYC


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

The Dodges in the seventies with the Sno-Fighter package came from the factory with an 8 foot Meyers.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

tuna;599610 said:


> The Dodges in the seventies with the Sno-Fighter package came from the factory with an 8 foot Meyers.


The Sno-Commander, reg cab (everything was) long bed had the 8ft Meyer

The Sno Fighter, reg cab, Short bed was a 7'6", at least mine was. Full time four wheel drive as well.


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

DAZ982500;581472 said:


> I contacted my local Western/Fisher Dealer today looking for a plow mount for this year truck.They stated that the truck is to old must be 1994 or newer.What other options for plows maybe available for a truck this old.Once again it is a 1977 Dodge Power wagon club cab.Dave


I outfitted my 1973 Dodge W100 with a used Fisher plow back in 2002. You can find this stuff if you look around. These old parts lists from the Fisher site will help you with part numbers and seeing how it's all set up. Some of this stuff is still available new, most of it you will need to scrounge for but it's out there:

http://fisherplows.com/pdfs/6390_110292.pdf

http://fisherplows.com/pdfs/6302_052793.pdf

Is your Powerwagon a half ton?

Where are you located?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a three pin snoway mount for that truck. I bet you can find a lot of used options as well. Popular plow truck with the same frame for many years. REAL easy to find used Meyer set ups.


----------

